# I found the ever elusive Ceratogyrus Darlingi



## Tym Hollerup (May 9, 2011)

This is my new order. I will be getting the following from Michigan Arachnids on Wednesday May, 11th, 2011:

Ceratogyrus Darlingi 4.5" Female
Pterinochilus murinus 3" Female
Poecilotheria pederseni 3/4" Unsexed

And then as freebies with my order...
Heteroscrodra maculata 1/2" Unsexed
Hystercrates gigas 1/2" Unsexed

This is gonna be fun!!! JK. LOL. This is going to be a real challenge! :evil: But at least I'll have most all of the African Baboons in the hobby. This is my complete list of the African Species I will have so far...
1 Ceratogyrus Darlingi
1 Heteroscrodra maculata
1 Hystercrates gigas
1 Pterinochilus chordatus
1 Pterinochilus lugardi
4 Pterinochilus murinus

So what am I still missing in my collection for African Baboons? I know of the King Baboon, but what else? Ultimately I would like to have all the African Species available in the hobby as I plan to specialize in them. Hopefully people will start coming to me for answers then. LOL.


----------



## Kuro (May 9, 2011)

i think the only one your missing is the Stratopelma Calceatum(sp?) the Featherleg Baboon...though i do not know if their from africa


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 9, 2011)

Hmm.. well if you wanna be an expert, best start studying up.. There's a ton more african 'baboon' spiders. You'll be needing members of _Augacephalus_, _Eucratoscelus_, _Harpactira_, _Harpactirella_,_ Idiothele_,... just to name a few.

And yes, _S. calceatum_ from Africa.

-Sean


----------



## RJ2 (May 9, 2011)

M.balfouri :drool:


----------



## synyster (May 9, 2011)

RJ2 said:


> M.balfouri :drool:


M.balfouri isn't African  Originally from scotra island, Yemen.


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 9, 2011)

Agreed, although he would do well to include middle-eastern T's in his collection.

-Sean


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (May 9, 2011)

Well study up and good luck to you. That would be pretty cool to have a specialty if you ask me. 

But as others have said you still need a lot more. And keep in mind that in Africa, tarantulas are referred to as "Baboon spiders". So if it originates from Africa, it's gonna be a "baboon." Unless there are some exceptions.


----------



## NikiP (May 9, 2011)

If you are on facebook, like a page called baboon spiders, very awesome pictures 

And I think your collection is awesome


----------



## Tym Hollerup (May 9, 2011)

NikiP said:


> If you are on facebook, like a page called baboon spiders, very awesome pictures
> 
> And I think your collection is awesome


Wow I feel like an Idiot!!! :wall: I never realized how many Baboons there are!!! This sucks! There's NO WAY I'm getting all these! After this order I'm cut off from buying more since I'm at my parents house.  Where would I even find half of those species on that page anyway!?! Like the Augacephalus breyeri for example. I've never even heard of that thing! So how many more Baboons do you think I'll need to get to complete a "common" African collection? Just the most well known ones I mean? And yes btw, I am on Facebook. Feel free to add me if you like. Mention Arachnoboards.  http://www.facebook.com/TheSheboyganAreaCabbie


----------



## braaandooon (May 9, 2011)

you need Harpactirella lightfooti, i guess this one has a more potent venom than other baboons, haven't seen any hard evidence for myself but remember reading some article online about baboon spiders and a lot of locals stating it was a pretty toxic spider


----------



## Hatiwolf (May 10, 2011)

I should have picked up some chordatus when they were going around last year. They go through spurts of slings then none for a dang year available.


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 10, 2011)

over here in europe it's rather straightforward to get most of the african species, the germans seem to like breeding them


----------



## Hatr3d (May 10, 2011)

The germans are the center of worldwide arachnoculture, that's why.

To the OP: It sounds like you're trying to "collect" some rather skittish and venomous spiders like you would collect action figures. I suggest you get a good book, study and begin to know them and then go forward, cause it's clear that you don't know that much. If I'm not wrong you came here about one month ago saying you had 3 total months of T experience and starting threads looking for "_Pterinochilus_ *family* (!?) caresheets" ,slowing down and learning would be a good thing. Maybe it's just me but I hate this "fashion" approach to the hobby. And if you really wanna go on please avoid getting a _Stromatopelma_ or _Harpactirella sp_.

This is a good starting point if you wanna stop being superficial http://www.baboonspiders.de/html_en/genera.html . It's not updated, some minor taxonomic changes have been made in the meanwhile. It's a very solid reference anyway.

And btw it's _Hysterocrates_ not Hystercrates


----------



## Tym Hollerup (May 10, 2011)

Hatr3d said:


> The germans are the center of worldwide arachnoculture, that's why.
> 
> To the OP: It sounds like you're trying to "collect" some rather skittish and venomous spiders like you would collect action figures. I suggest you get a good book, study and begin to know them and then go forward, cause it's clear that you don't know that much. If I'm not wrong you came here about one month ago saying you had 3 total months of T experience and starting threads looking for "_Pterinochilus_ *family* (!?) caresheets" ,slowing down and learning would be a good thing. Maybe it's just me but I hate this "fashion" approach to the hobby. And if you really wanna go on please avoid getting a _Stromatopelma_ or _Harpactirella sp_.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the typo, I just copy & pasted from the site. I am steering very clear of a S. cal that's for sure right now. You are right... I don't have many years of experience. I have about 4 months at this point. I jumped into the Old Worlds pretty quick. See thread (http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=205837). However, I do feel confident as the African Baboons really aren't very hard to take care of. A whole different temper than the New Worlds, but overall there couldn't be an easier spider in the market for a new hobbyist to take care of IMO. As for the "family care sheets", that didn't go over as planned. I wasn't asking "How to take care of a specific genus". I was more so trying to ask, "How do you take care of yours". In other words I was looking for individual discussion and experiences. For example: Sally says that she keeps her H. gigas in a large enclosure with 4 inches substrate and mists once every two weeks. The T seems to be happy. But you keep yours with 6" of substrate and mist the enclosure twice a week. Your T seems to be happy. So who's right? Well I would think you both are in that case if both T's are truly happy. However, that "care sheets" were put together as a way for you and Sally to debate. Ask questions. Why only 4" of substrate? Don't you think you should mist more than once every couple of weeks? Things like that. So NO, I WAS NOT looking for a "How to care for this genus" answer book. That I can get on Google or using the search feature. No one seemed to grasp what I was going for. I guess the name threw people off. I should have named it Pterinochilus Family Debates perhaps. However I didn't and what's done is done. But yes I am pretty new to the hobby, and some of you may not like the idea of a "newbie" getting Old Worlds. But how else do we gain experience? These T's will gain my respect and learn me experience faster than a G. rosea for 3 months, then a GBB for a year, and then keep going up the latter to a S. cal 5 years later. Think back (think to people on these forums) how many people have done exactly what I'm doing? I don't see my collection of African Baboons as a "bad" thing. As long as I am properly taking precautions and I am looking after them as I should, then where's the problem? And if you also noticed, I did mention that this is going to be may last order for a while due to where I'm living at. So my plans for any more will be put on hold for a while. And again, although I could have ordered a S. cal for only $15 or $18 extra, I didn't. I think I know what I am capable of handling and a S. cal isn't it just yet. But take a look at my list Hatr3d. Take a look at my page. I think I'm doing just fine so far. And if I wasn't so open with you, I may have passed as having those years of experience that others may have. And I'd like to know what you have. I went to your page and all I see is: I'm too lazy to list my inverts & other pets here. .
However I have people like DemonAsh with:
0.0.1 P. regalis - 4.5"
1.1.1 G. pulchripes - 5", 3" & 1"
0.0.1 Aphonopelma sp Guatamala- 3.5"
0.0.2 B. vagans - 4"
1.0.0 B. boehmi - 3.5"
0.1.0 B. abopilosum - 4"
0.0.1 N. coloratovillosis -3.5"
0.0.3 N. chromatus - 3"
0.0.1 P. murinis - .1.5"
0.0.1 G. rosea - 1"
0.0.2 C. fasciatum - .75" 3.5"
0.0.1 A. hentzi - .5" 
0.0.6 A. versicolor - 1" & 3" 
0.0.1 L. violaceopes - 2.5"
0.0.4 H. maculata - 1" & 2"
0.0.1 C. portoricae - .25"
0.0.5 L. parahybana - 1.5"
0.0.1 A. geniculata - .1.5"
0.0.1 Euathlus sp. red - Chilean flame 3.5"
0.0.1 Euathlus sp. yellow 1"
0.0.1 Avicularia cf. metallica "Surinam" 3.5"
1.1.0 H. gigas 5"
0.0.1 P. lugardi 3.5"
0.0.1 G. pulchra 2.5"
0.0.7 P. irminia 1-1.5""
0.0.1 M. balfouri 1.5"
0.0.1 B. auratum 4"
0.0.4 G. rosea RCF .5"
0.0.1 P. ornata 1"
0.0.1 T. gigas 1.25"
0.0.1 C. fimbriatus 2.5"
0.0.2 A. avicularia 1" & 3.5"
0.0.1 C andersoni 4"
0.0.1 p. tigrinawesseli 1"
0.0.1 B. smithi 1"
0.0.4 Avicularia sp Peru Purple 1"
0.0.1 H. scepticus 3"
0.0.2 A. bruanshauseni 2" & 4"
0.1.3 H. villosella 2" & .75"
0.0.1 P pederseni 2"
0.0.2 C. cyaneopubescens 1"
0.0.1 B. klaasi 3"
0.0.2 T. violaceus .25"
0.1.0 C. darlingi 3"
0.0.1 E. uatuman 2.5"


0.0.1 violin mantis. 
0.0.2 unidentified scorps
0.1.0 dolomedes albineus 3.5"
saying - 





DemonAsh said:


> Hello fellow Wisconsinite!  My first T was a 6" P. ornata.  Second was an H. lividum. Go for it!  Just treat them with the respect they deserve and you'll be fine.


So I think I may have just Trumped your viewpoints. Sorry about that. ;P BTW - Thanks for the website. It's very helpful for someone being so superficial such as myself.


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 10, 2011)

Tym Hollerup said:


> Sorry for the typo, I just copy & pasted from the site. I am steering very clear of a S. cal that's for sure right now. You are right...


You're avoiding_ S. cal_, but you keep _H. mac_? Any particular reason you trust one over the other?

-Sean


----------



## Tym Hollerup (May 10, 2011)

ShadowBlade said:


> You're avoiding_ S. cal_, but you keep _H. mac_? Any particular reason you trust one over the other?
> 
> -Sean


Well the H. mac is coming as a freebie and I never asked about getting a S. cal thrown in. I think after hearing videos and testaments from people fearing the S. cal as being one of the most "dangerous" Tarantulas, that kind of put me a bit on edge. Maybe one day I might get one. We'll have to wait and see. But my H. gigas and H. mac were both freebies on this order.


----------



## Hatr3d (May 10, 2011)

Maybe you wanna also know that _Heteroscodra_ is  so closely related to _Stromatopelma_ that is practically considered like a sister genus, so your freebie should put you a bit on edge as well.


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 11, 2011)

I personally enjoy keeping the african species. However I must urge caution with acquisition of such, purely from the point of view of avoiding escapes and in the absolute worst case, the need for a bite report.

A good way to go about it is to acquire slings first, which in a way eases you in, and your experience and knowledge will thus grow accordingly along with your Ts. 

I must say, that out of my collection, my H mac is by far and away my fastest T, even though it's a couple inches in size and quite reclusive, it's lightning quick. Just something to bear in mind


----------



## Tym Hollerup (May 14, 2011)

I don't mean to revive a thread that died almost 3 days ago. However, I thought I would share this...
[YOUTUBE]ZFYZI4Q3mxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## astraldisaster (May 14, 2011)

Awesome spider, congrats! I would consider adding more substrate, though. I gave mine 8" and this is what she did:


----------



## Hatr3d (May 14, 2011)

Yea, that's the most correct housing for a _Ceratogyrus_ species, props for respecting the animal and let it be free to settle in the most natural way.


----------



## Tym Hollerup (May 14, 2011)

I didn't use as much substrate due to the fact (which others have agreed on this as well btw) that if given a bit less substrate, your T will be more inclined to continue more terrestrial tendencies. I have that much substrate with both my P. chordatus and P. lugardi. Both have burrowed just as much. I'd like to be able to see this one a bit more. Also, some people (with multiple OBT's this happens quite often) will give different depths of substrate to different T's. All T's remain happy. The only difference is that the T's with less substrate will be more inclined to building their burrow/retreat out of webbing or "dirt curtains" as oppose to burrowing.


----------



## Hatr3d (May 14, 2011)

A burrowing species with a thin substrate will not "be inclined to continue terrestrial tendencies", it will just be a Tarantula that adapts to forced conditions that don't reflect that much its true nature. Second, you can't say if a T is happy or not, that's a human projection, certainly if you try to learn, respect and reproduce its behaviours it'll settle in a more congenial way. Third, I give up trying to give you any kind of advice cause you punctually refuse it alleging your screwed up motivations; it's pretty pointless.


----------



## baboonfan (May 14, 2011)

Tym Hollerup said:


> This is my new order. I will be getting the following from Michigan Arachnids on Wednesday May, 11th, 2011:
> 
> Ceratogyrus Darlingi 4.5" Female
> Pterinochilus murinus 3" Female
> ...


You are on a long road if you want all of the available Africans. I happen to like them alot but I never shy from buying new worlds too. C darlingi is a great find and they arent expensive. You have good taste. P chordatus is one of my favorites, its a pet hole but it does come out at night. They dig some impressive tunnels.

I highly recommend the S cal. Its not African but it does fit in with a baboon collection.

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------




Tym Hollerup said:


> I didn't use as much substrate due to the fact (which others have agreed on this as well btw) that if given a bit less substrate, your T will be more inclined to continue more terrestrial tendencies. I have that much substrate with both my P. chordatus and P. lugardi. Both have burrowed just as much. I'd like to be able to see this one a bit more. Also, some people (with multiple OBT's this happens quite often) will give different depths of substrate to different T's. All T's remain happy. The only difference is that the T's with less substrate will be more inclined to building their burrow/retreat out of webbing or "dirt curtains" as oppose to burrowing.


True enough, but forcing the T to adapt to a viewers conditions most probably stresses the T. My current OBT switches back forth between being a digger and an arboreal. I prefer to let them make up their own minds.

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------

If this is you on the video I have some helpful input. You were right to place the smaller container inside the critter keeper but you worked way too hard after that. Place the container like you did and wait it out, it will eventually crawl out on its own. If you cant wait use a drinking straw. just fit the straw though the vents and gently blow through it until the T moves along. You can then take the old container out after the T settles in.


----------



## Hatr3d (May 14, 2011)

baboonfan said:


> I highly recommend the S cal. Its not African but it does fit in with a baboon collection..


Since when Sierra Leone, Ivory Coast,Burkina faso ,Ghana, Niger, Nigeria, Cameroon, Gabon, Congo and Zaire are not in Africa? :clap:


----------



## baboonfan (May 14, 2011)

Tym Hollerup said:


> Well the H. mac is coming as a freebie and I never asked about getting a S. cal thrown in. I think after hearing videos and testaments from people fearing the S. cal as being one of the most "dangerous" Tarantulas, that kind of put me a bit on edge. Maybe one day I might get one. We'll have to wait and see. But my H. gigas and H. mac were both freebies on this order.


The S cal isnt that bad. Just use precautions. Like any supposedly "aggressive" T they are most likely to hide, skittish behaviors are more common than defensive behaviors.

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




Hatr3d said:


> Since when Sierra Leone, Ivory Coast,Burkina faso ,Ghana, Niger, Nigeria, Cameroon, Gabon, Congo and Zaire are not in Africa? :clap:


Ive seen a few of your posts to others and ask that you skip by all of mine in the future. Based on what Ive seen you have nothing helpful or positive to add to any conversation anywhere. Use my two feet rule when communicating with others or find your local military recruiter.

I said that because I noticed a few childish arguments about considering them Africans in the past and wanted to avoid that. It doesnt do any harm to claim they arent African to avoid childish internet banter.


----------



## Tym Hollerup (May 14, 2011)

Hatr3d said:


> Third, I give up trying to give you any kind of advice cause you punctually refuse it alleging your screwed up motivations; it's pretty pointless.


Oh please don't all mighty and powerful Hatr3d! I mean after all, you are such a wise and knowledgeable source of information on Tarantulas since you own so many of your own! Judging from your profile you must have HUNDREDS! Oh what ever shall I do without your advice all wise and mighty spider person? I must now go pray to my Gods that you will return to me! :worship:

Dear mighty and all powerful Breasts please hear my prayer. The amazing Hatr3d is threating not to give me advice anymore. Please help him see that I don't mean to come off as I'm ignoring his advice, I just realize that other (probably more qualified people) are giving even better advice sometimes. I am sorry Hatr3d as I didn't come to you first and ask your advise all mighty great master of the spider. I shall try better next time. I pray this in the name of all the Breasts of the world. Amen.

In other words, I think I'll manage. And even though the prayer here was a bit sarcastic, I will be sure to pray for you today as I do wish you well and always hope that you have happiness and peace. (As you seem kind of like a mean individual for the most part). Also I will pray to my gods that you always have safe journeys in life and she keeps an eye out for you. Remember, My Gods are EVERYWHERE! Boobie Love my friend. 

But all in all... I do hope not too hear from you again. If you can block me somehow, please feel free, as I am not sure how to go about blocking your a** at the moment.


----------



## Hatr3d (May 14, 2011)

baboonfan said:


> I said that because I noticed a few childish arguments about considering them Africans in the past and wanted to avoid that. It doesnt do any harm to claim they arent African to avoid childish internet banter.


Please, cordially, explain this sentence tryin to make any kind of sense, I'll then step outta here and leave you alone forever.


----------



## Tym Hollerup (May 14, 2011)

baboonfan said:


> Ive seen a few of your posts to others and ask that you skip by all of mine in the future. Based on what Ive seen you have nothing helpful or positive to add to any conversation anywhere. Use my two feet rule when communicating with others or find your local military recruiter.


You forgot a part Hatr3d.


----------



## Zoltan (May 14, 2011)

baboonfan said:


> I said that because I noticed a few childish arguments about considering them Africans in the past and wanted to avoid that. It doesnt do any harm to claim they arent African to avoid childish internet banter.


_S. calceatum_ is an African species. Saying the opposite is not helpful or positive either. No offence, but I don't get why you said they aren't African...


----------



## Ceratogyrus (May 14, 2011)

I would have to agree with Hatr3d here regrding the amount of substrate.
They will do much better with more substrate to burrow in. Its just more natural.


----------



## babypiggy (May 14, 2011)

hmm i looked on his site but it didn't have the c.darlingi...

mind if i ask how much it was?



Tym Hollerup said:


> This is my new order. I will be getting the following from Michigan Arachnids on Wednesday May, 11th, 2011:
> 
> Ceratogyrus Darlingi 4.5" Female
> Pterinochilus murinus 3" Female
> ...


----------



## Tym Hollerup (May 14, 2011)

babypiggy said:


> hmm i looked on his site but it didn't have the c.darlingi...
> 
> mind if i ask how much it was?


He didn't have any because I was lucky enough to get the last one! Sorry.  Anyway, to answer your question, I paid $65 for a CB Confirmed Female. It was stated it would be 4"-4.5", but it was actually 3". I measured. But that's okay. Bryan's a really nice guy. If you call him, he would probably know when he can get more if he can.


----------



## babypiggy (May 14, 2011)

thanks tym

i've jumped the gun and already asked him a few questions already

but your post caught my eye
so that was awesome


----------



## Tym Hollerup (May 14, 2011)

babypiggy said:


> thanks tym
> 
> i've jumped the gun and already asked him a few questions already
> 
> ...


No problem! Glad too help out! I would hate to not have someone help me if I were looking for something so "rare" (if I dare go that far) in the hobby. Please keep me posted on what happens. PM me or just update to the thread. Also, I have a YouTube video I did for an overall review of Bryan, along with many Housing videos for the T's I got form him as well as KTBG.
You can find all my videos here... http://www.youtube.com/user/tymhollerup


----------



## synyster (May 15, 2011)

I love how the thread derails, then as chris would say "Zoltan pulls a denzel" and everything magically stops

Nice T Tym congrats and gl on getting the rest (your in for a long ride my friend!). I'll agree that you should give it more substrate and the option to choose it's own housing though. And glad to see you didn't mention that this one would kill the neighbour's dog in your video


----------



## Tym Hollerup (May 15, 2011)

synyster said:


> I love how the thread derails, then as chris would say "Zoltan pulls a denzel" and everything magically stops
> 
> Nice T Tym congrats and gl on getting the rest (your in for a long ride my friend!). I'll agree that you should give it more substrate and the option to choose it's own housing though. And glad to see you didn't mention that this one would kill the neighbour's dog in your video


Why thank you. However, I am a bit kunfewzed (yes that's how I spell it! It will catch on one day.) as to what you meant with the thread "derailing", and Zolton pulling a Denzel. You mean like Denzel Washington? :?

This thread shall live FOREVER!!! Hahahah...


----------



## synyster (May 15, 2011)

Tym Hollerup said:


> Why thank you. However, I am a bit kunfewzed (yes that's how I spell it! It will catch on one day.) as to what you meant with the thread "derailing", and Zolton pulling a Denzel. You mean like Denzel Washington? :?


I was referring to the most failed thread ever! read it *here* if you wanna


----------



## Tym Hollerup (May 15, 2011)

synyster said:


> I was referring to the most failed thread ever! read it *here* if you wanna


Awesome! Thanks. This will be a fun read. But I think, looking back at the posts, this thread hasn't derailed too very much. Still very much on the C. darlingi. With the exception of the whole "let's try and put Hatr3d out of commission" phase because some of us happen to be sick of hearing... Not even gonna go there! I've said my prayer, and now I leave him in peace. Zen. Focus. Breath. And we're back. Other than that though, I think everything was pretty well on topic here.


----------



## synyster (May 15, 2011)

Tym Hollerup said:


> Awesome! Thanks. This will be a fun read. But I think, looking back at the posts, this thread hasn't derailed too very much. Still very much on the C. darlingi. With the exception of the whole "let's try and put Hatr3d out of commission" phase because some of us happen to be sick of hearing... Not even gonna go there! I've said my prayer, and now I leave him in peace. Zen. Focus. Breath. And we're back. Other than that though, I think everything was pretty well on topic here.


Yeah maybe derailed wasn't the right term (sorry, i'm french so i'm allowed ) Guess i should of stated "it was starting to get aggressive" but yeah it was still on the subject. My bad


----------



## baboonfan (May 15, 2011)

Tym Hollerup said:


> He didn't have any because I was lucky enough to get the last one! Sorry.  Anyway, to answer your question, I paid $65 for a CB Confirmed Female. It was stated it would be 4"-4.5", but it was actually 3". I measured. But that's okay. Bryan's a really nice guy. If you call him, he would probably know when he can get more if he can.


Paul becker had some at about 2.5 inches.


----------



## Tym Hollerup (May 15, 2011)

baboonfan said:


> Paul becker had some at about 2.5 inches.


He had 18 of them as a matter of fact last I checked a couple months ago. However, I was in a transaction with KTBG and completely missed all of them! As I said, not the easiest T's too find. But yes, they are available at times.


----------

